# Does anyone know what a focus1 is



## utterstan (Dec 1, 2017)

made buy emerson i got it for a dollar i think its some kind of vfd ....it has an on off switch it also has a dial that goes from 1to 10 and a forward and reverse switch


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 1, 2017)

From a google search it is a dc motor drive.
https://www.google.com/search?ei=_Q.....0.1.143...0j0i20i264k1j0i67k1.0.eUL5QHAYono


----------



## utterstan (Dec 1, 2017)

thank you now i have to get a dc motor or will my ac do the job.this is a great forum thankyou very much.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 1, 2017)

You would need a DC permanent magnet or shunt wound motor of the correct voltage- but your controller may or may not be working- try to download
the schematic/manual if you can, it should tell you what type of motor to use and the voltage and current ratings.
Mark


----------



## utterstan (Dec 1, 2017)

ok i will thanks alot Mark


----------



## utterstan (Dec 1, 2017)

thanks Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2017)

You're welcome- If it needs fixing I might be able to help you troubleshoot it, but it really helps to have the schematic on hand.
Mark
ps sounds like a pretty good deal for 1$, especially if it works!


----------



## KBeitz (May 7, 2018)

Big dollar item.... Around $800.


----------



## utterstan (May 7, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Big dollar item.... Around $800.


Wow I don't believe it thank you


----------



## British Steel (May 8, 2018)

you can test it by putting a few bulbs across the output, it should vary the brightness as you turn the control - that will save you buying a DC motor just to find it's fried 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------

